# Two Day Wallglazing Class



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

We will be teaching a two day class on Wallglazing Nov 18th and 19th. Several different finishes on 2 x 3 foot vellum make for an impressive Portfolio. Students will also work on walls to train for future projects. Subjects covered are... How to choose and layer colors / glazes... wall prep..mixing glazes.... proper use of tools....estimating .... and much more. This is a last minute class, and there are 2 spots left. Course is near San Francisco. I will post more info soon... and pics.

This is a Great Class for beginners.
If any questions ,just post or Email me.


Michael Tust


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you ever do classes in the So. Cal area?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would so attend one of you classes if you weren't across the country.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

yea i agree ^^^


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DB_1 said:


> Do you ever do classes in the So. Cal area?


Yes... San Diego, in Escondido ... If we can get at least 3 or 4 students, then a class can be arranged.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I would so attend one of you classes if you weren't across the country.


Well... It's the thought that counts ! Thanks...



Michael Tust


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

michael tust said:


> Yes... San Diego, in Escondido ... If we can get at least 3 or 4 students, then a class can be arranged.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Post up if you don't mind, i'll see if I can swing down there next time you schedule a class there:thumbsup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DB_1 said:


> Post up if you don't mind, i'll see if I can swing down there next time you schedule a class there:thumbsup:


YEP.... I will post all clasess..


Michael Tust


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

*classes on East coast*

For us East Coasters look up Dundean Studios. Dean Sickler has great classes and his studio is located just outside NY city in NJ.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Brushstrokes said:


> For us East Coasters look up Dundean Studios. Dean Sickler has great classes and his studio is located just outside NY city in NJ.


Dean is a very good Artist... We did a Graining and Marbling Class about 10 years ago ..... He also is a Great Guy ! I don't think he offers a Wallglazing class at this time. Wallglazing Classes are very hard to find these days... Mostly you will see Faux Effects Classes that are 5 days long . We have a General Program when we teach,but still customize each class to some of the finishes the students wish to learn.



Michael Tust


----------

